# Moth balls



## HPurvis (May 25, 2021)

Can you put moth balls around a chicken pen to help with snakes? Like not where the chickens can reach and peck at the moth balls but in the same vicinity?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I never heard of moth balls to keep snakes away. As long as there's ventilation the moth balls won't hurt the birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. The outgassing is toxic to chickens.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

danathome said:


> I never heard of moth balls to keep snakes away. As long as there's ventilation the moth balls won't hurt the birds.


I have used mothballs as a way to repel mice in the coop by using mothballs outside the coop where the chickens can not eat or smell it.

However, after researching this, you'd be better off buying a snake repellent. This is not the best solution as it has to be frequently reapplied; especially after it rain.

It seems uncertain if mothballs do help with snakes. Whatever you decide, be sure your birds can not eat or smell the product. Birds are affected negatively by odors.

Thank you Robin-your post gave me reason to be more thoughtful of my own post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't thank me. Some probably have used them without incident but why push things?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

What is your pen like? Are they getting through through the fence? Would it be possible to put 1/2" hardware cloth around the bottom? That would stop the snakes from getting through at all, as well as other possible pests such as rats and mice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They would just climb up the side of the hardware cloth unless the entire pen is enclosed by it.


----------



## HPurvis (May 25, 2021)

The snakes aren’t really a problem. I just wanted to kind of scatter them throughout my yard and around my house. I don’t have an “enclosed” coop. It’s just a wooden frame enclosed with chicken wire and a run the same way for them. I just wanted to see if they would harm my chickens even if it wasn’t ingested.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They would just climb up the side of the hardware cloth unless the entire pen is enclosed by it.


Other predators would, yes. But snakes, mice, and rats don't really tend to. I used to have a huge rats and mice problem. Multiple rats in the run constantly. I was going through food so fast. I just put it around the bottom with a 6" apron sticking out. I haven't seen either a rat nor a mouse in months. And what used to last me one month of food, now lasts me three.

They _can_ still get in. But they don't tend to. It's obviously better to have it all the way around, but HC is expensive.


----------

